# Hello from the Far, Far North of Scotland



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi to all,

What a fantastic forum! Thanks to all the mods and regulars who have this great machine rolling along.

Just started here and in initial talks to buy an '06 TT QS... hope all comes good on that! Last time I had a VAG product was in 1976 when I had a VW 1300 Beetle! Will keep you all up to date on how things go in getting the QS over the next couple of weeks. Was looking for a good Misano, but turning towards Avus too.

Currently running an '05 MG ZT (immaculate, with just 11500 mls from new), but had a string of N15 Nissan Almera SRi's, SR20DE GTi's and Jap import Autech Pulsar versions. Time I grew up, so off to the TT I go.

How many members from the North of Scotland on the Forum? Would be good to know who is around......

Don S.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Don and welcome to the forum hope things work out for you with your new TTQS might have to get a meet organised up your way great roads round your neck of the woods is Betty Hill not far from you?
cheers trev


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a TTOC membership will keep yuo going untill you get your qS ww.ttoc.co.uk 
Avus is the best colour


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum mate, if you need anything thing then just ask 

i think forum member roddy is near you.


----------



## d_youngson (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Don

I am from Thurso though not lucky enough to own a TT. My son has ordered one, Delivery end of June. Great site loads of usefull info


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi Don and welcome to the forum hope things work out for you with your new TTQS might have to get a meet organised up your way great roads round your neck of the woods is Betty Hill not far from you?
> cheers trev


Thanks Trev; Will be good to meet up wi other TT forum members. Bettyhill is about an hours (fantastic) drive from me; Loads of great roads up around here, and a refreshing lack of traffic too!



YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome a TTOC membership will keep yuo going untill you get your qS ww.ttoc.co.uk
> Avus is the best colour


Avus is the best colour says YELLOW_TT.... What's that all about? Lol



d_youngson said:


> Hi Don,
> I am from Thurso though not lucky enough to own a TT. My son has ordered one, Delivery end of June. Great site loads of usefull info


Good to hear from you. Maybe we'll catch up soon.

Thanks to all for your welcome replies


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey lad, welcome to the forum...

I hope you enjoy your new car (when you get it) and careful with the modding virus that goes around. If you get infected, there is no antidote. :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Just paid my deposit on a 1st March 2006 Avus Silver TT QS!

Looking forward to picking her up in just under 3 weeks and driving her back home.... pity it's just a 200 mile drive! Not far enough!

Will keep you guys up to date and post some pics l8r in the month.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

wallsendmag: You Da Man!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

no, that would be me


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

KammyTT: You Da Man (sorry wallsendmag)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

donss said:


> KammyTT: You Da Man (sorry wallsendmag)


Crawler! :lol:

Welcome!!!

Hev x


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

jst a couple o pics o my TT QS..... now that I have her home and started to clean up:




























oh: and my trusty old Almera GTi too:


----------

